# ROH Sleeping Beauty



## DavidA

I attended the ROH Sleeping Beauty broadcast in cinemas last night and as a complete novice as far as ballet is concerned thoroughly enjoyed it. Did anyone else see it and your thoughts? Just to say there is an encore broadcast Sunday


----------



## haydnguy

DavidA said:


> I attended the ROH Sleeping Beauty broadcast in cinemas last night and as a complete novice as far as ballet is concerned thoroughly enjoyed it. Did anyone else see it and your thoughts? Just to say there is an encore broadcast Sunday


Wow, DavidA, congrats for attending. There are quite a few posts on my Twitter feed about that performance.


----------



## DavidA

haydnguy said:


> Wow, DavidA, congrats for attending. There are quite a few posts on my Twitter feed about that performance.


it was brilliant. Unfortunately the lead was injured so we didn't see her dance but the girl who danced as stand-in was brilliant. There is an encore on Sunday for those who can get


----------

